# What good tea can be found



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm looking for some good English type of red tea. Any recommendations? We've tried Lyptons Yellow Label but it's very weak and tasteless.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

A bit more expensive but you can get Twinnings tea kinds as well in China @ Carrefour, Cityshop, hypermarket.


----------



## DrakeVault (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi, just want to ask if there is a herbal tea for ulcer or hyper acidity? I have been suffering this stomach pain for almost two months and my medication is not working at all. I am open to herbal remedies and such.


----------

